# PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2006)

Jedem Menschen ist es freigestellt sich zu engagieren und zu organisieren wo und wie er möchte, sofern es sich im Rahmen der gesellschaftlich akzeptierten Regeln abspielt – Nicht anders ist es im Forum vom Anglerboard, wo jeder seine Meinung kundtun kann, solange er sich an die Regeln hält.

Das kann man auch an der Diskussion sehen, die um die Anzeige entbrannt ist, weil PETA ein Mitglied vom Anglerboard wegen zurücksetzen eines Fisches angezeigt hat. Im Gegensatz zur verengten Sichtweise von PETA gibt es hier im Forum vom Anglerboard eine lebendige Diskussion mit durchaus auch gegensätzlichen Meinungen, wobei das Schlagwort c+r (catch and release) durchaus auch unter den Anglern kontrovers diskutiert wird. Wobei es mir imer noch schleierhaft ist, was es mit Tierrechten zu tun hat, wenn PETA die Angler "zwingen" will,jeden gefangenen Fisch zu töten, nun denn....

Diese Diskussion und auch die Diskussion zum Thema „Angler“ in den PETA – Foren ist mir Anlass genug, mich einmal mit der PETA – Seite www.fischen-tut-weh.de auseinander zu setzen. Allerdings nicht wie PETA mit einer äußerst verengten Sichtweise, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen Zitaten, fragwürdigen oder auch aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Studien, sondern argumentativ.

*Zitat PETA (www.fischen-tut-weh.de)*
Angeln tut weh
"Das Schmerzsystem von Fischen ist praktisch dasselbe wie das von Vögeln und Säugetieren."
---Dr. Donald Broom, Professor für Tierschutz, Cambridge University
*Zitat Ende*

Es geht also schon los mit einer für PETA typischen Vorgehensweise: 
Es wird ein Wissenschaftler mit einer Aussage zitiert, wo weder Quelle noch der Zusammenhang angegeben wird.
Das „praktisch gleiche Schmerzsystem“ ist dabei ja eine Sache, über die man diskutieren kann. Aber PETA verschweigt geflissentlich dass sich die Wissenschaft absolut nicht einig ist, was das (bewusste) Empfinden und verarbeiten von Schmerz und Stress bei den verschiedenen Tiergattungen angeht. Würden Angler so verengt diskutieren, würde PETA uns zur Recht Populismus, Demagogie oder gar der Lüge bezichtigen.

*Zitat PETA (www.fischen-tut-weh.de)*
Zwar scheinen sie so ganz anders zu sein als wir, doch Fische sind tatsächlich kommunikative und sensible Tiere. Ohne ausgeklügelte Hilfsmittel allerdings können Menschen die Komplexität dieser Unterwassertiere leicht übersehen
*Zitat Ende*

Hier versucht PETA wieder - wider besseres Wissen?? – Fische mit anderen Tierarten gleichzusetzen. Selbstverständlich ist es richtig, dass Fische, wie jedes Lebewesen, ob Pflanzen, Tiere oder Pilze, in Kontakt mit der Umwelt steht und auf diese reagiert. 
Inwieweit es sinnvoll ist dabei eine sprachliche Schiene einzuschlagen, welche die Tiere „vermenschlicht“, sei dahingestellt. 
Wenn man aber wie PETA Tieren menschliche „Attribute“ wie „kommunikativ“ oder „sensibel“ zugesteht, warum dann nicht auch Pflanzen, Mikroben, Pilzen???
Weil es dann auch PETA – Anhänger unmöglich werden würde, sich zu ernähren??
Zum Thema Ernährung hat PETA dann auch gleich „Argumente“ parat, warum man auf keinen Fall Fisch essen sollte.

*Zitat PETA (www.fischen-tut-weh.de)*
Wie das Fleisch anderer Tiere enthält auch Fischfleisch übermäßige Mengen an Eiweiß, Fett und Cholesterin.
In Fischen (und Schalentieren) können sich extrem hohe Mengen an Giftstoffen ansammeln (das sage und schreibe 9-Millionenfache der Giftstoffe des Wassers, in dem sie leben), etwa PCB, Dioxin, Quecksilber, Blei und Arsen, wodurch Gesundheitsprobleme von Nierenschäden über gestörte geistige Entwicklung und Krebs bis hin zum Tod entstehen können. Auch Fischölkapseln können schädliche Substanzen enthalten. Omega-3-Fettsäuren, die bei der Bekämpfung von Herzkrankheiten hilfreich sein sollen, befinden sich ebenfalls in Leinsamenöl und grünem Blattgemüse. 
*Zitat Ende*

Auch hier wieder das „typische PETA – Spiel“: Einseitige und verengte Darstellung, noch dazu diesmal im Widerspruch zur fast gesamten Ernährungswissenschaft.

Dies belegt alleine schon der erste Satz:
„Übermäßige Mengen an Eiweiß, Fett und Cholesterin“

Alleine schon das Wort „übermäßig“ belegt PETA in keinster Weise. Selbstverständlich enthält Fisch Eiweiß, sogar sehr hochwertiges, da für die Menschen leicht verdaulich. Selbstverständlich enthält Fisch Fett, im Gegensatz zu anderen tierischen Lebensmitteln allerdings meist sehr wenig (von Fettfischen wie Makrele, Hering, Lachs etc. abgesehen), da haben sogar „vegetarische“ Lebensmittel wie z. B. Nüsse, Avocados, Sojabohnen mehr „Fett in sich“.

Also müsste PETA nach dieser Logik ja auch vor dem Verzehr dieser pflanzlichen Lebensmittel warnen. Oder dann zumindest das Wort „übermäßig“ im oben genannten Zitat streichen.

Und ja, auch Fisch enthält Cholesterin. Allerdings nur minimal. Würde sich PETA allerdings einmal nicht nur das aus wissenschaftlichen Publikationen ziehen, was in das Weltbild von PETA passt, würden sie auch veröffentlichen dass es verschiedene Arten von Cholesterin gibt, dass die ungesättigten Fettsäuren im Fisch gerade auch helfen das „schlechte Cholesterin“ im menschlichen Körper im Zaum zu halten.

Um noch mal auf das Wort „übermäßig“ zurück zu kommen:
Der Mensch braucht Eiweiß und Fett zu seiner Ernährung. Was dabei 
„übermäßig“ heißt kann man gar nicht pauschalieren, da der Stoffwechsel jedes Menschen anders „tickt“. Während der eine sich z. B. Fett in Mengen zuführen kann ohne zu zunehmen, braucht ein anderer nur eine Bratwurst anzuschauen um das nächste Pfund auf den Rippen zu haben.

Ebenfalls sehr „witzig“ ist auch das Argument mit dem „ansammeln von Giftstoffen" (Zitat: sage und schreibe 9-Millionenfache der Giftstoffe des Wassers, in dem sie leben). 
Interessant wäre da doch mal der Vergleich um wie viel höher der Anteil an Schadstoffen in Pflanzen wäre als der in der Luft – das wäre ja die analoge Größe, an der man das dann messen müsste. 
Da die Luft kein so dichtes Medium wie das Wasser ist und dadurch auch weniger Schadstoffe speichern kann, wäre wahrscheinlich die Konzentration von Schadstoffen in Pflanzen im Vergleich zur Luft noch wesentlich höher als die von den Schadstoffen in Fischen, Muscheln und Krebsen im Vergleich zum Wasser.

Auch hier also wieder das „übliche PETA – Spiel“:
Es wird aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen bzw. alleine gestellt, was dann so zwar „logisch“ aussieht und sicher auch publikumswirksam ist, einer näheren Betrachtung aber in keinster Weise standhält.

Nun ja, das waren bisher ja recht allgemeine Betrachtungen, nun solls aber ans eingemachte gehen, denn PETA hat auf der „fischen-tut-weh“ – Seite auch die schöne Rubrik „Anglerlatein“.

Gehen wir also in die Vollen!

*Zitat PETA:*
„Fische empfinden nicht mehr Schmerz als eine Kartoffel, wenn man Ihnen die Augen herausschneidet."

Dr. D. Broom, Tierschutzberater der britischen Regierung, sagt dazu: „Anatomisch und physiologisch ist das Schmerzsystem von Fischen dem von Vögeln oder Säugetieren gleichzusetzen." Und Dr. Austin Williams, ein Zoologe der amerikanischen Meeresfischerei-Behörde, meint, dass Fische „fühlende Organismen sind und natürlich Schmerz empfindet"
*Zitat Ende*

Abgesehen davon dass mir das Zitat mit der Kartoffel noch nirgends bei Anglern begegnet ist, stellt sich doch hier wieder gleich die Frage warum eigentlich PETA unterscheidet zwischen tierischem und pflanzlichen Leben?? Ohne hier „wissenschaftlich“ werden zu wollen oder auch irgendwelche aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen zu zitieren: 
Wie viele Hobbygärtner behaupten, dass auch Pflanzen „empfinden“ können, dass sie besser wachsen mit entsprechender Musikberieselung oder wenn man mit den Pflanzen sprechen würde (auch dazu gibt’s ja wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen). 
Nach der Logik von PETA müsste man da ja dann die gleiche Wortwahl verwenden dürfen, wie es PETA selbst beim Schmerzempfinden von Fischen macht:
Auch Pflanzen sind kommunikativ und sensibel!!

Warum es für PETA dann in Ordnung ist Pflanzen zu töten und zu essen, aber nicht Tiere, können sie wohl selbst nur mit der ihnen eigenen verengten Sichtweise erklären.

*Zitat PETA:*
„Und was kommt danach? Etwa die Rechte der Würmer?"

Warum nicht? Wir zweifeln stark daran, dass Würmer versessen darauf sind, mit der „Wurmpumpe" Bekanntschaft zu machen, einer Plastikflasche mit einer Nadel am Ende, die von Anglern verwendet wird, Würmer „aufzupumpen", um sie dann als Köder zu benutzen, wie es in manchen Ländern leider noch der Fall ist. Auch Frösche, Mäuse, Hasen und Hähne, aus deren Fell und Federn man oft „Fliegen" herstellt, zählen zu den Ködern.
*Zitat Ende*

Auch hier wieder das gleiche Spiel: PETA versucht mit Emotionen zu abreiten, stellt Menschen und Tiere auf eine Stufe, schließt dabei aber die genauso „kommunikativen/sensiblen“ Pflanzen wieder aus.

Der Satz das auch "Frösche, Mäuse, Hasen und Hähne" zu den "Ködern" zählen würde, impliziert bei dieser Schreibweise dass eben nicht nur Fell oder Federn zum Binden von künstlichen Fliegen verwendet werden würden, sondern diese Tiere selbst als Köder. Was zum einen in Deutschland verboten ist und zudem wohl kaum ein Angler wirklich machen würde.

*Zitat PETA:*„Angler sind Engel verglichen mit kommerziellen Fischern."

Die großen Fabrikschiffe saugen in der Tat sämtliches Leben mit alarmierender Geschwindigkeit aus dem Meer, aber Angler sind noch weit davon entfernt, sich Engelsflügel verdient zu haben. Jahr für Jahr verheddern sich zahllose Tiere und Wasservögel in weggeworfenen Angelleinen. Andere Tiere werden Opfer der „imprägnierten Köder" (Plastikwürmer mit Duftstoffen im Inneren). Ein Tierarzt aus Florida stellte fest, dass die Eingeweide von kranken Ottern voller Plastikwürmer waren. Und Angler veranstalteten ein Riesenspektakel, als Umweltschützer in den USA ein Verbot von Senkblei verlangten, das Vögel vergiftet. Ungiftige Senkgewichte sind überall erhältlich - sie sind nur etwas teurer.
*Zitat Ende*

Hier verschleiert PETA wieder einmal bewusst die wahren Ziele. Denn es geht PETA ja (nachzulesen auf deren Seite) nicht um Schutz von Tieren, sondern um deren „Rechte“. 
Und selbstverständlich hat PETA recht, wenn sie von weggeworfenem Müll der Angler berichten. Leider kommt das vor, und gerade im Forum vom Anglerboard kann man dazu zig Stellungnahmen lesen, dass sich Angler vor solchen schwarzen Schafen distanzieren und härteres Vorgehen gegen eben diese fordern.

Würde es PETA aber um den Schutz statt um das Recht der Fische und deren Biotope gehen, müssten sie froh sein, wenn Angler die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer übernehmen würden. Denn Angler erzielen einen wesentlich höheren volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz mit nur einem Bruchteil der Fangmenge von Berufsfischern. 

*Zitat PETA:*
Ohne Angler wären die Flüsse und Seen reine Abwässer

Nun sind sie statt dessen die Abfalleimer der Angler. Eine Studie eines Sees in Wales stellte fest, dass 64 % des von Besuchern zurückgelassenen Mülls an dem Ufer vorgefunden wurde, das vorrangig Angler benutzten. Weggeworfene Köderbehälter machten 48 % des Müllaufkommens aus!
*Zitat Ende*

Und leider auch hier wieder: 
Eine Behauptung ohne Quellenangabe, verengt auf einen einzigen See, den auch noch im Ausland was schon alleine die Überprüfung der Fakten nicht einfacher macht (ob das so gewollt ist oder „Zufall“, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt).

Fakt ist doch aber, dass ich jederzeit eine Studie machen könnte an entsprechenden Seen, die hauptsächlich nicht von Anglern sondern von Badegästen besucht würden, und dann würde diese Studie schon ganz andere Zahlen ergeben.

Also wieder nichts als verengte, populistische Darstellung.


*Zitat PETA:*
„Angler sind Naturschützer"

Na klar, wenn Sie meinen, dass es nett ist, jemanden erst mit dem Auto zu überfahren und ihn dann wieder seines Weges zu schicken. Zu den gängigen Verletzungen, die ein an der Angel hängender Fisch erleidet, zählen: eingerissene Schwimmblasen und toxischer Aufbau von Milchsäure in den Muskeln. Fische leiden auch unter dem Verlust ihrer äußeren Schutzschicht, wenn man mit Ihnen hantiert, was dann oft zu Infektionen führt.
*Zitat Ende*

Ja, Angler sind anerkannte Naturschützer, genau wie Jäger. Viele Vereine und Verbände sind laut §29 Bnatschg anerkannte Naturschutzverbände – im Gegensatz zu PETA, die das ja nach eigener Aussage auch gar nicht anstreben, da sie ja eine Tierrechts- und keine Tierschutzorganisation seien. 

Das hier dann auf einmal mit „Tierschutz“ von seitens PETA argumentiert wird, zeigt in meinen Augen doch wieder einmal klar und deutlich dass es dabei nur um Populismus geht.


*Zitat PETA:*
Angeln hält Kinder von Drogen fern."

In Wirklichkeit werden Kinder hier an den „Haken der Grausamkeit" genommen. Bei nächtlichen „Turnieren", die von einer Vereinigung für das Bogenfischen in Michigan gesponsert werden, töten mit Bogen und Lichtern bewaffnete Jäger Hunderte von Fischen, deren Leichen auf der örtlichen Deponie entsorgt werden.
*Zitat Ende*

Jajaja, leider muss ich es schon wieder wiederholen:
Verengen, einseitig, populistisch, demagogisch.......
Unabhängig davon was das abschießen von Fischen mit Pfeil und Bogen in den USA mit Angeln, zudem mit Angeln in Deutschland, zu tun hat, sollte  auch PETA nicht unterschätzen, was viele Vereine und Verbände der Angler leisten. 

Nicht nur an aktiver Jugendarbeit (die nachweislich in der Lage ist Kinder gesellschaftlich zu integrieren und damit auch Drogenprävention zu betreiben), sondern auch allgemein gesellschaftliches Engagement wird in vielen Vereinen groß geschrieben.


Wie man sieht hängt doch alles sehr von der Sichtweise ab. Ich bin hier bewusst nicht auf viele weitere kritische Punkte bei PETA eingegangen, die ja jeder im Netz nachlesen kann (PETA kills Animals etc.) oder was letztlich genau mit den Spenden passiert.

Daran mag genauso viel verengte Sichtweise und populistische Darstellung sein von PETA – Gegnern wie bei PETA gegenüber deren Gegnern.

Und wir müssen zugeben dass ja auch wir Angler oft zu einer „einseitigen“ Betrachtungsweise gegenüber PETA neigen.

Ich denke aber, wenn man sich den obigen Artikel durchliest, wird sich darüber niemand wirklich wundern.

*Gerade weil unter Anglern in vielen Punkten (Gott sei Dank!!) auch äußerst kontrovers diskutiert wird und es viele unterschiedlich Meinungen gibt, tut man sich eben schwer wenn man mit einer Organisation oder deren Mitgliedern diskutieren soll, welche so einseitig, populistisch oder auch demagogisch wie oben dargestellt agiert.*

Vielleicht gibt aber diese „kurze“ Abhandlung auch eineigen „PETAnern“ zu denken – vielleicht auch nur einigen Angler weitere Argumente.

In beiden Fällen hätte ich mein Ziel erreicht.
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Hi thomas, hier und auch in einem anderen Thread weist du eindeutig draufhin, dass PETA eine TIERRECHTS- und keine TIERSCHUTZORGANISATION ist. Wo genau besteht der Unterschied, der mir nicht so ganz klar ist? Labern die Tierrechtsorganisationen nur rum, verklagen hin und wieder mal angler(), und die die Tierschutzorgan. sind AKTIV, kümmern sich sowohl um artenschutz als auch um die Lebensräume diverser Arten? Habe ich das in etwa richtig erkannt, ansonsten bitte ich um Hilfe deinerseits.
mfg jens


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Tierschützer wollen konkret etwas für Tiere tun, Tierrechtler etwas für die Rechte der Tiere (woher auch immer diese sich ableiten sollen).

Grundlage dafür ist der sogenannte (Anti)Speziesismus, siehe auch hier>>


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Hier mal ein Zitat eines Peta

"Es geht um vermeidbares leid. vegan zu leben ist möglich, also sollte man es tun. 

Zur restlichen studie lässt sich sagen, dass es selbst dann, wenn der fisch keinen schmerz empfinden sollte, unrecht ist, ihn zu fangen, in seine freiheit einzugreifen, seine rechte zu verletzen. 


1.Warum sollte man es tun es ist "mein Recht das zu entscheiden"

2. Mal ausrechnen was beim Abernten der verschiedene Pflanzen Felder. an Insekten etc umkommt...warum werden Kartoffeln Getreide,und sowas geerntet und tieren damit ihr der Lebensraum,ihr recht in diesen Feldern zu sein genommen?

Also Platt Agumentieren kann ich auch:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Eine interessante Frage ist mir da doch noch eingefallen:
Mal angenommen, wir würden alle die Meinung von PETA akzeptieren dass Tiere Rechte haben und man sich deshalb vegan, zumindest aber vegetarisch ernähren sollte.

Was machen wir dann mit den Eskimos/Innuit??
Im ewigen Eis gedeihen ja meines Wissens Pflanzen nicht gerade überragend gut (auch mal unabhängig davon dass ja auch Pflanzen "kommunikative und sensible Lebewesen" sind)

Siedelt man die Eskimos/Innuit um?

Wirft man tonnenweise Sojaprodukte ab?

Oder sollen die einfach ihre angestammte und traditionelle Lebensweise und Lebensräume aufgeben??


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine interessante Frage ist mir da doch noch eingefallen:
> Mal angenommen, wir würden alle die Meinung von PETA akzeptieren dass Tiere Rechte haben und man sich deshalb vegan, zumindest aber vegetarisch ernähren sollte.
> 
> Was machen wir dann mit den Eskimos/Innuit??
> ...


 

Die Lutschen das Seegrass von den Eisbären und Robben..aber dabei aufpassen das sie den Persöhnlichen freiraum der tiere nicht verletzte..sprich das recht auf Privatsphäre:q


----------



## tamandua (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine interessante Frage ist mir da doch noch eingefallen:
> Mal angenommen, wir würden alle die Meinung von PETA akzeptieren dass Tiere Rechte haben und man sich deshalb vegan, zumindest aber vegetarisch ernähren sollte.
> 
> Was machen wir dann mit den Eskimos/Innuit??
> ...


Wie man dem inzwischen bekannten Forum der PETAner entnehmen kann, lassen Tierrechtler Naturvölker gern und bewusst außen vor. Ihre Ansicht, dass der Mensch durch eine vegane Ernährung und durch seine Fähigkeit zum treffen freier Entscheidungen Tierleid verhindern kann und deshalb auch zwingend muss, beschränken sie auf Gesellschaften, die nicht mehr ''natürlich'' leben. Urvölker, die abgeschnitten von der ''Zivilisation'' leben, brauchen laut Wortführer ''Nessa'' nicht vegan leben, da für sie andere Maßstäbe gültig seien. Eine Antwort, warum das denn eigentlich so ist, blieb dem fragenden Boardie verwehrt. Sind diese Urvölker nicht in der Lage, aus freiem Willen heraus Entscheidungen zu treffen? Auch sie könnten doch sicher, wenn sie wollten, mit rein pflanzlicher Kost überleben. (Von Inuit mal abgesehen ) Die Tierrechtler müssen sich also den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, rassistisches Gedankengut zu propagieren (Welches sie doch,natürlich zurecht, verurteilen), denn sie sprechen Urvölkern ganz offenbar die Fähigkeit ab, ''moralisch'' (Im Sinne der Tierrechtsbewegung) zu denken und zu handeln.
Zack! Schon ist die Doppelmoral wieder aufgedeckt. Vegan leben und handeln, sowie für Tierrechte streiten soll nur derjenige, der sich ''Zivilisationsmensch'' schimpfen darf. Für ihrer Umwelt stark verbundene Menschen wie Naturvölker gilt dies alles nicht. Komisch, gell?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Tierschützer wollen konkret etwas für Tiere tun, Tierrechtler etwas für die Rechte der Tiere (woher auch immer diese sich ableiten sollen).
> 
> Grundlage dafür ist der sogenannte (Anti)Speziesismus, siehe auch hier>>



Nun mal langsam. Eine Antizpeziesistische Ansicht hat erstmal nämlich gar nichts mit Tierrechten zu tun. Ich bin selbst Bekennender Antispeziesist. 

Es gibt nämlich 2 Antispeziesistische (Gleichbehandlung der Lebewesen) Auslegungen. Die Auslegung der Tierrechtler lautet, dass alle Fühlenden Lebewesen die Gleiche Behandlung wie Menschen Katzen und Hunde erfahren sollten, nämlich Schonung. 
(Zu den nichtfühlenden Lebewesen, den Unbewussten Tötungen auch durch Veganer und den anderen Widersprüchen ist schon alles gesagt worden.)

Die andere Antispeziesistische Auslegung (u.a. auch meine) kann ich in der Frage formulieren, warum man Hunde-, Katzen- und Menschenprodukte nicht irgendwie nutzen sollte? Hört sich jetzt erstmal krass an, aber eine derartige und allgemein anerkannte Menschennutzung gibts ja eh schon: Organspende (Konsequente Tierrechtler müssten das auch Ablehnen!!! wie jede Nutzung Fühlender Lebewesen.).
Deswegen wird Mein Körper auch nicht beerdigt werden, sondern auch dem Institut für Plastinatik gestiftet, so er nicht anders Nutzbar ist. Am liebsten würde ich aber eigentlich verfüttert werden.

Na, welche Ansicht ist da wohl Pragmatischer? 

Also bitte nicht alles über einen Kamm Scheren! Antispeziesisten sind nicht alle Tierrechtler im PeTA sinne.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## tamandua (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also bitte nicht alles über einen Kamm Scheren! Antispeziesisten sind nicht alle Tierrechtler im PeTA sinne.



Wohl wahr, Holger. Ich denke aber, die Antispeziesisten, die wie du denken, sind eher unauffällig und nicht auf Konfrontation aus. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Maße, wie es die Anstispeziesisten der erstgenannten Gattung sind. Um deren Doppelmoral geht es hier doch. Ich denke, mit Aspekten des ''alternativen'' Antispeziesismus können sich viele eher anfreunden als mit denen des radikalen Antispeziesismus, den Tierrechtler sich auf die Fahnen schreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



> Also bitte nicht alles über einen Kamm Scheren! Antispeziesisten sind nicht alle Tierrechtler im PeTA sinne.


Glaube ich Dir gerne, aber andersum wird ein Schuh draus:
(Fast?) Alle Petaner berufen sich eben auf diesen Antispeziesistismus.

Daher der Link, nicht um etwaige andere Antispeziesistismusansichten (von denen ich bis dato so richtig nichts wußte, da ich mich gerade eher mit mit PETA beschäftige) zu diskriminieren.


----------



## tamandua (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube ich Dir gerne, aber andersum wird ein Schuh draus:
> (Fast?) Alle Petaner berufen sich eben auf diesen Antispeziesistismus.



Das ist auch das Problem. Die radikalen Antispeziestsiten sind in der Überzahl. Natürlich ist jeder in gewisser Weise Antispeziestist in Holgers Sinne, wenn er sich für Organspenden etc ausspricht, aber die wenigsten bezeichnen sich dann auch bewusst als Antispeziesisten. Die PETA und andere Tierrechtler gehen aber offensiv mit der Sache um und propagieren den radikalen Antispeziesismus. Daher sind die in der Überzahl und einjeder der ohnehin wenigen, die schon einmal von Speziesismus bzw Antispeziesismus gehört hat, denkt an die radikalen Auslegungen. Daher darf man die andere Seite, so wie Holger sie vertritt, zwar nicht gänzlich vergessen, aber sie ist doch eher zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Also wenn ich also Tiere mit menschen auf eine Stufe stelle wie diese radikalen...sprich gleichbehandele, dürfte ich also für jede Spinne wie in meinem Keller ihr netzt baut Fliegen fängt, oder  Schaben und sonstiges getier das sich in meinen Vier wänden meinem Haus das ich gebaut und bezahlt habe, doch Miete Heizkostenzuschlag etc verlangen , den diese Tiere benutzen das ja im Grunde mit , sie haben ja das recht dazu...sind ja mit menschen auf einer Stufe.....oder haben Tiere nur Rechte und Keine Pflichten? den wenn sie gleichberechtigt fühlende  Lebewesende haben sie Ja rechte........... nun haben Menschen leider auch Pflichten...tiere auch?


Wenn ich etwas bauen will muss ich große Anträge stellen....Vögel Bauen ihre Nester in meinen Bäumen...werde ich gefragt...nein das ist das Recht der Tiere........  aber den mist den sie beim Nestbau verstreuen den darf ich als Mensch wegfegen ...wäre ja eigentlich Pflicht der Tiere

Also irgendwas passt doch an dieser Gleichberechtigungstherorie nicht.....


----------



## tamandua (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich also Tiere mit menschen auf eine Stufe stelle wie diese radikalen...sprich gleichbehandele, dürfte ich also für jede Spinne wie in meinem Keller ihr netzt baut Fliegen fängt, oder  Schaben und sonstiges getier das sich in meinen Vier wänden meinem Haus das ich gebaut und bezahlt habe, doch Miete Heizkostenzuschlag etc verlangen , den diese Tiere benutzen das ja im Grunde mit , sie haben ja das recht dazu...sind ja mit menschen auf einer Stufe.....oder haben Tiere nur Rechte und Keine Pflichten? den wenn sie gleichberechtigt fühlende  Lebewesende haben sie Ja rechte........... nun haben Menschen leider auch Pflichten...tiere auch?
> Wenn ich etwas bauen will muss ich große Anträge stellen....Vögel Bauen ihre Nester in meinen Bäumen...werde ich gefragt...nein das ist das Recht der Tiere........ aber den mist den sie beim Nestbau verstreuen den darf ich als Mensch wegfegen ...wäre ja eigentlich Pflicht der Tiere


 
Tjaja, man will ihnen zwar haargenau die selben Rechte zugestehen wie uns Menschen, aber deshalb haben sie keine Pflichten. Da kommt man nämlich dann rasch wieder auf den Punkt, auf den alle Tierrechtler stets und immer unermüdlich zurückgreifen, um sich zu rechtfertigen: Die Ethik. Da der Mensch eben so differenziert und weitschweifend denken kann, sagen die Tierrechtler, muss er eine Ethik definieren, die jegliches Leid vermeidet. Danach muss er leben.  Da die Tiere eben diese Fähigkeit des Menschen weitesgehend nicht vorweisen können, kann man ihnen auch keine Pflichten auferlegen. 
Rechte wie ein Mensch: Ja. Pflichten: Nein, mangels Fähigkeit zur Erfüllung letzterer.
Woher sich nun die Tierrechtler nun eigentlich die Legitimation nehmen, im Namen der Tiere gewissermaßen Menschenrechte zu fordern, können sie jedoch selbst nicht sagen. Und warum ihre Ethik quasi verbindlich für alle Menschen gelten soll, verraten sie auch nicht. Leid gehört in der Natur nunmal dazu. Warum jetzt ausgerechnet der Mensch (Nicht einmal jeder Mensch, siehe oben!!), egal ob er nun intelligent ist oder nicht, alles Leid verhindern soll, dieser Frage stellen sie sich lieber nicht.




			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwas passt doch an dieser Gleichberechtigungstherorie nicht.....



Und zwar deshalb, weil diese Tierrechtler gern alles in der Theorie ausspinnen, aber niemals an die Praxis denken. Klar, es ist sehr schick im stillen Kämmerlein zu hocken und mit einigen Gleichgesinnten darüber zu fabulieren, warum die einzig wahre Ethik nun Tierrechte unausweichlich macht. Sobald es aber ans Eingemachte geht, sobald mal klipp und klar von ihnen gefordert wird, ein Konzept für die Umsetzung all ihrer grandiosen Theorien in die Praxis vorzulegen, kommt nichts brauchbares. Weil diese Leute meist keinen blassen Schimmer davon haben, wie es real läuft. Von Ökologie und anderen Späßen haben die in der Praxis nie etwas umfassendes gehört. Alles Stadtmenschen, die eigentlich jeglichen Kontakt zur Natur verloren haben und sie nun vom Schreibtisch aus ''verbessern'' wollen.


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Grins ich stimme dir zu......das der artikel auch mehr satirisch gemeint war ist wohl offensichtlich...nur beziehe ich mich eben auf Forderungen und deren Kerseite.....


#d


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Genau das wollte ich eben NICHT.
Ihr habt wie man sieht gewaltige Verständnisprobleme das auseinanderzuhalten. Ebenso wie die Bibelauslegung zu unterschiedlichsten Ansichten und Auseinandersetzungen in u.a. Nordirland führt (Gleiche Grundtheorie!), kann die Theorie zur Gleichheit aller Arten einmal zum Tierrechtler-Veganismus mit entsprechend vielen gelebten Inkonsequenzen führen, und das anderemal (im Extrem der Konsequenz) zur Kannibalismusakzeptanz (wobei zur Durchführung noch andere sachen ne Rolle spielen)



> (Fast?) Alle Petaner berufen sich eben auf diesen Antispeziesistismus.


Nunja, die Nazis, Radikale Islamisten und alle Weltuntergangssekten rede(te)n auch von Freiheit und Frieden...
Keiner davon lebt(e) das aber.



> Die radikalen Antispeziestsiten sind in der Überzahl


Leider eben nicht. Inkonsequente Möchtegern-Antispeziesisten sind leider in der Überzahl.



> Natürlich ist jeder in gewisser Weise Antispeziestist in Holgers Sinne, wenn er sich für Organspenden etc ausspricht,


 Nein, das ist eigentlich eher eine Grundlegende Ansicht der Gegenseite, sprich der Leute, die dem Menschen mehr/höhere Rechte zubilligen. Schönerweise ist das aber allgemein anerkannt und absolut unvereinbar mit dem Nutzungsverbot leidfähiger Lebewesen.



> propagieren den radikalen Antispeziesismus


 Nein, die Reden davon, leben aber nicht danach. Wasser Predigen, Wein Saufen. Finsterstes Mittelalter.



> Daher darf man die andere Seite, so wie Holger sie vertritt, zwar nicht gänzlich vergessen, aber sie ist doch eher zu vernachlässigen.


Denke ich auch eher nicht, denn das ist genau die Möglichkeit, die Grundargumentation der Tierrechtler ad absurdum zu führen. Beziehungsweise mal zum Nachdenken anzuregen. Denn selbst wenn man Argumentiert a la: "Da der Mensch eben so differenziert und weitschweifend denken kann, darf und soll dieser Organe und Blut Spenden", kann man wieder im gegenzug auch den Konsum von Menschenfleisch vom Veganismus ausnehmen... (Fazit: Der Kannibale von Rothenburg - Ein praktizierender Tierrechtler  )

@Khain75
Nun, die errungenschaften  der, insbesondere der Deutschen, modernen Bürokratie sind doch wohl eine Menschliche Verhaltensregel. Urvölker stellen keinen Bauantrag und Du kannst Dein Haus auch Verfallen lassen, ohne das jemand den Dreck wegräumen muss.
Anders Gesprochen, diese Ganzen Regeln sind ein gemeinschaftlich initiierter Schutz für die Schwachen. Und somit zur Sozialisation nötig. Sonst wäre es immer noch das Recht des Stärkeren zu machen was er will.



> Da der Mensch eben so differenziert und weitschweifend denken kann, sagen die Tierrechtler, muss er eine Ethik definieren, die jegliches Leid vermeidet. Danach muss er leben. Da die Tiere eben diese Fähigkeit des Menschen weitesgehend nicht vorweisen können, kann man ihnen auch keine Pflichten auferlegen.


 *Übel böser Zynismus an* Das würde Bedeuten, dass bewusstseinslose Psychopathen mangels differenziertem Denkvermögen das Recht haben nach Ihrem Gusto zu leben. Willkommen in der Welt der Psychologisch Kranken Massenmörder und Sexualstraftäter *Übel böser Zynismus aus*

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## TitusFox (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

peta anhänger sind in meinen augen nur steineschmeisser die sich einfach net sinnvoller beschäftigen können! ganz ehrlich......ich möchte net von tofu oder wie das zeug heisst leben........guckt euch doch mal einen veganer oder vegitarier an.......die sehen doch voll ungesund aus oder nicht?

es wird echt grade so getan als ob ein angler ein kleiner böser teufel ist der am teich sitzt und drauf wartet einen fisch an der strippe zu haben um ihn zu tode zu quälen|kopfkrat 

ein passionierter angler geht seiner leidenschaft mit bestem *wissen* und *gewissen* nach!

das ist eh eine endlos diskussion und beide parteien haben in ihren augen recht.....wer hat nun recht?!? 

ich sage nur im bezug auf peta......*WOHLSTANDSDENKEN  *


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

du die diskussion übers essen finde ich persöhnlich unsinnig..wenn sie es nicht wollen und damit meinen schlachthäuser in den bankrott zu treiben..oder nur ein tier dadurch zu retten meintwegen....wer es essen will soll es essen wer nicht der nicht...ist doch ok..nur soll man den anderen dann nicht seine  essgewohnheiten aufzwingen wollen...oder das essen anderer zu kritisieren......."das Recht" eines Individums ist doch zu entscheiden was es ist


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

mal ne frage, da wir ja vom Affen abstammen, nur in der Evolution etwas weiter sind als andere...............sind wir im weitesten Sinne Tiere...................also da ich dann ein tier bin nehme ich mir das recht einen Fisch zu fangen und auch zu essen . 

Was die veganer essen ist mir wurst. Solange ich es nicht essen muss. :v 

Nur sind diese PeTA sich selbst nicht einig . Rekrutieren B und C-Promis wie Dirk Bach der eine Sendung macht im tiefen urwald wo tiere lebendig gegessen werden. Mich würde persönlich mal Dirk Bach seine meinung zu der sendung und dazu seine Arangament (ups wie schreibt man dat) zu Peta intressieren. Wie kann man sowat vereinbaren? 

Die Predigen Wasser und Saufen wein 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## tamandua (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> *Übel böser Zynismus an* Das würde Bedeuten, dass bewusstseinslose Psychopathen mangels differenziertem Denkvermögen das Recht haben nach Ihrem Gusto zu leben. Willkommen in der Welt der Psychologisch Kranken Massenmörder und Sexualstraftäter *Übel böser Zynismus aus*


Ich möchte jetzt nicht noch einmal alles zitieren und Punkt für Punkt abarbeiten Ich stimme dir im Grunde genommen zu.
Meine Aussage, die Antispeziesisten ,welche deiner Ansicht sind, könne man vernachlässigen, war vllt etwas unglücklich gewählt. Ich schrieb zu vernachlässigen, weil sie nicht diejenigen sind, die ''Probleme'' machen. Diese Antispeziesisten, die ''Wasser predigen und Wein saufen'', um es mal mit deinen Worten zu sagen, sind doch die, mit denen man sich plagt. Sie bilden zwar insgesamt gesehen evtl nur ein Bruchteil aller Antispeziesisten, sind aber in der Öffentlichkeit und im Bewusstsein der Menschen am stärksten vertreten. Für die Massen sind sie daher, wenn auch nur scheinbar, in der Überzahl.

Keinesfalls wollte ich die beiden antispeziesistischen Ansichten über einen Kamm scheren. Mir sind die Unterschiede durchaus bewusst und ich denke ebenfalls, dass man den PETAnern, ALF- und ELF-Aktivisten, die alle so fanatisch auf Tierrechte pochen, ihre Doppelmoral durch darlegen der alternativen Auslegung des Antispeziesismus gut unter die Nase reiben könnte.
Das Zitat von dir zeigt ja unter anderem, was ihre eindimensionale, rein theoretische Ausarbeitung an Folgen nach sich ziehen müsste.


----------



## taildancer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Achtung...:OFFTOPIC!
Antispeziesisten....hatte schon beim schreiben schwierigkeiten...sizte nun vorm pc und versuche dieses wort fehlerfrei auszusprechen...DIE HÖLLE sag ich euch!


----------



## tamandua (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Mach dir nichts draus. Wenn man sich eine Weile damit beschäftigt und das Wort oft liest bzw ausspricht, dann fluppt das bald von ganz alleine.  Alles eine Frage des Trainings.


----------



## TitusFox (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

habe den die peta herrschaften auch ein forum so wie wir?
das würde mich mal interessieren! oder läuft deren hetzerei ausschliesslich über so propaganda seiten wo sich keiner zu äußeren kann?


----------



## tamandua (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Aber ja doch, selbstredend haben die auch ein Forum. Zu finden unter http://www.peta2.de/de/home.cfm?p=30
Ein Besuch ist interessant und offenbart sogleich die völlig andere Gedankenwelt, in die man dort eintauchen kann. Einige gute Lacher sind übrigens auch garantiert, soviel sei versichert. 
Aber ernsthaft: Schau es dir mal an. Einige haben dort gepostet, eine fruchtbare Diskussion kam jedoch nicht zustande, weil offenbar von Seite der Tierrechtler unerwünscht.


----------



## TitusFox (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

kann ich mir gut vorstellen das da keine diskussion erwünscht ist.....sonst geht das mit deren suggestion ja nach hinten los weil ja plötzlich ein gedankenaustausch und ein austausch von echten fakten stattfindet





*OH MEIN GOTT!!!* ich war grade in dem forum.......da bekommt man echt wilde sachen zu lesen!:v
http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1129,0/forum.html
(dieser link betrifft das AB)


----------



## Seebaer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				TitusFox schrieb:
			
		

> peta anhänger sind in meinen augen nur steineschmeisser die sich einfach net sinnvoller beschäftigen können! ganz ehrlich......ich möchte net von tofu oder wie das zeug heisst leben........guckt euch doch mal einen veganer oder vegitarier an.......die sehen doch voll ungesund aus oder nicht?


 
Ich finde Tierschutz ist schon gut und auch wichtig - aber bei uns in Deutschland wird nunmal alles etwas übertrieben #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

So, und nun mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema)
Hab mich doch dran erinnert, da schon mal was gemacht zu haben, und siehe da, im Magazinarchiv wurde ich auch fündig.
Da hatte PETA nämlich schon mal im Jahre 2003 vor Fischverzehr gewarnt, genauso unwissenschaftlich, verengend, demagogisch und populistisch wie bei vielen anderen "Ansätzen und Vorwürfen".
Im Gegensatz zu PETA berufen wir uns allerdings nicht auf einzelne Untersuchungen einzelner "PETA - naher" Wissenschaftler oder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissener Zitate, sondern haben uns bei der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei schlau gemacht. 

Dazu sind in em Artikel noch ne Menge weiterführender Links.

Viel Spass beim Lesen, klick mich )


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

schöner artikel..aber die einseitige darstellung ist ja nix wirklich neues..mit solchen oder ähnlichen agumenten kommt ja nicht nur die Peta#q 


Die könne noch tausendmal sagen das Fisch und fleisch essen schadet.....und nur weil sie meinen dadurch das sie auf den weiden mit den kühen grasen...werden 150 jahre alt bitte..... Alk zerstört gehirnzellen erhöht das risiko von alzheimer..brennen wir jetzt brauereen nieder?

so ne grunsatzdiskussion ist doch wie ne Wurst ohne zweites ende:m 

Das Leben ist nunmal endlich und was ich mir in den Mund stopfe bleibt mir der das "Recht hat" selbst zu entscheiden selbst überlassen.

Und das ist wieder so nen Wiederspruch der so Flach ist ...wenn Peta ja so Für tiere und ihre Rechte Schutz und was auch Immer sind (so wirklich scheinen die es auch nicht zu wissen) müssten sie auch nach alaska und sich Heldenhaft vor die Bären schmeissen und zu verhindern das sie den schädlichen fettigen Fisch zu sich nehmen) aber wahrscheinlich wäre das gegen die persöhnliche Freiheit des Tieres...." und sein "selbstbestimmungsrecht was es zu sich nehmem will" würde eingeschränkt.

Wieder dieses Böse Menschen essen Fisch, bei Tieren ist es in Ordnung und Natürlich........man sollte Ne organisation gründen "dem Bären sein Broccoli"
...die Tiere werden sicherlich dankbar sein

Und die Peta rechtler füttern sie

Dann bringt mal den nächsten artikel wie gesund es ist wenn Füchse auf Pilze Urinieren

Oder Hasen in die Felder Kac......

Gehört eigentlich in den anderen Tread aber egal

Und wenn wir schon bei Fühlenden Wesen sind die schmerz und leid empfinden...dann könne ja die Psychiater psychotherapeuten, sich an teiche Flüsse wildgehege sonst was gehen und den fischen rehen,etc die bei den Paarungsritualen unterlegen waren...und vielleicht gefühlmäßig etwas down sind das Händchen halten und sagen kopft hoch wird schon...nächstes jahr kommste auch zum schuß.....das sind diese Fühlenden Wesen sicherlich beruhigt und nicht mehr unter stress


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

hab mir die page auch mal angeschaut!
kann nur sagen kein kommentar!
traurig was in deutschland abgeht.


----------



## TitusFox (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Tierschutz ist schon gut und auch wichtig - aber bei uns in Deutschland wird nunmal alles etwas übertrieben #c


 
das bestreitet auch keiner! tierschutz ist in jedem fall eine wichtige und gute sache! allerdings sind die petaner ja laut ihrer aussage keine tierschützer sondern tierrechtler! was hat es mit tierrecht zu tun wenn sie einem hund vegetarisches futter andrehen? der hund hat doch ein recht auf sein angestammtes futter was in seiner natur liegt! oder ist es so das ein hund kein tier in dem sinne ist weil er von seinem ursprung "weggezüchtet" wurde?

das ist in meinen augen das selbe mit einem angler! angeln ist doch eine ganz natürliche sache......seit tausenden von jahren!


----------



## Onkel Frank (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Moin
Habe mir den ganzen Trööt da bei *DENEN* mal durchgelesen und erstmal #ran all die die es *VERSUCHT* haben eine vernünftige Konversation ( schreibt man das so ?) anzufangen . 
Die wiedersprüche in diesem Fred sind echt grausam , reden vom recht der Fische zu leben und wollen einen der den Fischen das recht gibt , ans Bein Pinkeln .Hätte er sie nun abgeknüppelt wäre er von Denen wegen Mordes verklagt worden , was ja eine bestimmte person in dem anderen Forum besonderst gut kann , sich hinter dem wort *MÖRDER* zu verstecken und kein bisschen Arsch in der Hose hat sich *Hier *mal einer Diskussion zu stellen .
Obs was bringen WÜRDE ..... bin ja Blauäugig.


----------



## Debilofant (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Auch hier noch mal ein bisschen Aufklärung zu einer weiteren Spielart der PETA-Propaganda, insbesondere geeignet und empfohlen für alle mitlesenden PETA-Anhänger bzw. Sympathiesanten, die nicht wissen welch mieses Spiel sie (hoffentlich ungewollt) mitspielen: 

Mal hier klicken oder auf diese "unseriöse Seite" klicken...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Gesangsverein (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Ich frag mich ja nur, was so Veganer tun würden, wenn irgendwann mal durch eine Studie ans Licht kommen würde, dass Pflanzen auch Schmerz empfinden und "leiden", wenn man ihnen die Früchte vom Ast reißt!

Ob dann wohl auch Kommentare kommen würden, wie:

"Sich einzig und allein von chemisch hergesellten Nahrungs-Ergänzungsmittlen zu ernähren ist möglich, also sollte man es auch tun!" ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



> Achtung...:OFFTOPIC!
> Antispeziesisten....hatte schon beim schreiben schwierigkeiten...sizte nun vorm pc und versuche dieses wort fehlerfrei auszusprechen...DIE HÖLLE sag ich euch!



Klare Diagnose: Zuwenig Alkohol getrunken! Nach dem 10. Bier nochmal versuchen, dann klappts. Und wenn nich: isssdannauchschisseegla oder so ähnlich  :q 
Und schreiben: Masochist! wozu gibts wohl Ctrl+C und Ctrl+V :q 


Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## tamandua (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				Gesangsverein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich ja nur, was so Veganer tun würden, wenn irgendwann mal durch eine Studie ans Licht kommen würde, dass Pflanzen auch Schmerz empfinden und "leiden", wenn man ihnen die Früchte vom Ast reißt!
> 
> Ob dann wohl auch Kommentare kommen würden, wie:
> 
> "Sich einzig und allein von chemisch hergesellten Nahrungs-Ergänzungsmittlen zu ernähren ist möglich, also sollte man es auch tun!" ?



Auch auf diese deine Frage gibt es eine Antwort aus dem Reich der ethisch Reinen und Erhabenen. 
Man lese und staune:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frutarier

Nachdem der geneigte Leser in Folge der Lektüre über diese äußerst erheiternde Ernährungsphilosophie nicht mehr lachend über den Boden rollt:q oder anhaltend die Augen verdreht|uhoh:, darf ich aber doch versichern, dass diese Form der moralisch und ethisch makellosen Ernährung von sehr wenigen praktiziert wird. Frutarier sind selbst unter den Veganern und Tierrechtlern eher die eindeutigen Außenseiter. Was mich irgendwie auch beruhigt. Sonst würde ich mir noch mehr Sorgen um den Zustand solcher Menschen machen, wenn das überhaupt geht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

@Debilofant #h

Der absolute Hammer ist die Anstiftung zur Brandstiftung ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste! http://www.welt.de/data/2005/01/26/417546.html

Teile einer militanten, pöbelnd linken Gesellschaft... |gr:


----------



## hardliner (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



			
				Gesangsverein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich ja nur, was *so Veganer* ....


Ich denke, dass man hier unterscheiden muss:
Zum eine gibt es Veganer, die einfach nur darauf aus sind, keine tierischen Produkte essen zu wollen...
Und zum anderen scheint es Veganer zu geben, die sich nicht nur damit zufrieden geben zu wollen/können ihren Fleischverdrängungstrieb anderen nicht vorzuenthalten....
...um so die weniger wissenden auf ihre Seite zu ziehen. Was meint ihr denn, was so ein Typ wie Nina Hagen eine Ahnung hat vom schonenden Umgang mit Fischen? Das ist schiere Propaganda. Und je mehr "Stars dieser Welt" bei deren Aktionen "mitarbeiten", desto mehr ahnungsloses Volk ziehen die auf ihre Seite....
:v


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Linkliste zu allem rund um PETA>>


----------



## Miehzman (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

mal ne Frage:
Sind Veganer nich die, die NUR Fallobst und so essen?? Ihr redet doch von Vegetariern! Also ich glaube Veganer essen nur das, das schon auf dem Boden liegt, die reißen nix von Bäumen oder so, glaube ich zumindest!


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Nein Veganer lehnen es ab jegliche Tierische Produckte ab Eier, Milch etc

Vegetarierer sin da etwas offener und beschränken es auf Fleisch/ geflügel und Fischproduckte

Noch ein Unterschied vegetarier versuchen nicht dauernd dich zu bekehren.....und dir das essen schlechtzureden...


----------



## Laky (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



> mal ne Frage:
> Sind Veganer nich die, die NUR Fallobst und so essen?? Ihr redet doch von Vegetariern! Also ich glaube Veganer essen nur das, das schon auf dem Boden liegt, die reißen nix von Bäumen oder so, glaube ich zumindest!


Nein was du meinst sind Frutarier,Fruganer, Fructarier, Frutaner oder Fruitaner. Alles das gleiche heist nur anders.|supergri Ob es aber so etwas wirklich gibt, bezweifle ich ein wenig;+ .

MFG
Laky


----------



## N_S Dakota (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Ich meine es war anfang der 90er als sich die Welle 
des Vegetarismus über uns hinweck bewegte. 
Als angenehme begleit Erscheinung traten Organisationen 
wie der WWF oder Greenpeace auf den Plan.

In den heutigen Tagen ist es eben eben den Veganismus. 
Hand in Hand mit der PETA. 

Aus den Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit zeigt sich klar,
das solche Organisationen sehr gerne "auf den Busch klopfen".

Die Disputation die PETA mit den Anglern anstrengt begründet sich auf dem § 1 Tierschg. 

Du sollst keinem Tier unnötiges Leiden zufügen usw.....

Im Focus stehen hier unsere Sportangler. Angeln defeniert sich als eine Jagdform  ( Fischwaid ) womit das SPORTANGEL von PETA als zumundist moralisch zweifelhaft betrachtet wird. 

Zu welcher Seite auch immer die Disputation entschieden werden sollte zeigt wie immer erst die Geschichte. Wer im glauben stark & fest besteht,  brauch den Teufel nicht fürchten.So würde der Theologe sprechen. 

Natürlich provozieren und denunzieren Organisationen sobald sich eine Disputation einer fundierten argumentations Grundlage entbehrt. Würden diese Organisationen dies nicht 
so handhaben, stände man nicht anders da als WWF & Greenpeace. #d


----------



## Grundblei (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Ich hab da mal ne kleine Frage:

Angenommen ich bin jetzt von den Argumenten der PETA (durch deren Homepage o.ä.) dermaßen überzeugt worden, dass ich nie wieder meine Angel anrühren möchte.
Da ich nun aber weiterhin mein Wissen über die Verhaltens- und Lebensweisen der Fische habe, muss ich jetzt sämmtliche Rotaugen & Co vor den Hechten schützen und selbigen dafür "Tofu-Gründlinge" anbieten ?


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Vor der PETA brauch man eigentlich keine Angst haben.

Durch deren teilweise schon kriminell anmutenden, jenseits des guten Geschmacks befindlichen Aktionen haben die sich ihren Ruf schon eingehandelt.

Die nimmt doch wirklich kein Mensch ernst! Auch keine ernsthafeten Naturschützer.

Daß deren Argumente teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind ist eigentlich auch hinreichend bekannt. Ob's jetzt um  Fische oder *schluck* um Pelzmäntel geht, eigentlich tun die nichts anderes als  durch ihr irrationales Handeln den Ruf sämtlicher Tier- und Naturschutzorganisationen auf's Spiel zu setzen.

Frag mal einen vom BUND, von den Grünen, oder vielleicht sogar von Greenpeace, was die von der PETA halten.

Gut, die haben ein paar prominente Mitglieder. Hat Scientology auch. Und ich meine... Dirk Bach... Come on, der hat eh nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun! :q

Das reinste Kasperletheater. Wenn man allerdings deren Argumente liest, kann man nur wütend werden. Deswegen sag ich: am besten garnicht lesen, den Dreck. Obwohl es schadet natürlich nicht den "Feind" zu kennen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Hier nochmals eingestreut: PETA ist keine Tierschutzorganisation sondern eine Tierrechtsorganisation! Ihnen geht es nicht darum, Tiere zu schützen sondern um Rechte für die Tiere, d.h. konkret auch die radikale Abschaffung von Haus- und Nutztieren, da durch die Haltung dieser deren Rechte auf Selbstbestimmung/ Freiheit massiv gestört würden. Das gleiche gilt auch fürs Angeln, da durch das Fangen mit Hilfsmitteln das Freiheitsrecht der Fische unterdrückt wird. Wenn wir den Fischen hinterherschwimmen und sie fressen würden wie ein Hecht der Plötze, wäre das was anderes, das Recht auf Nahrung oder das Recht des Stärkeren. Aber durch die Angel schaffen wir uns Vorteile. Das hört sich zwar schwachsinnig an, ist aber die politische Argumentation der PETA. Das hat nichts mit Vegetariern oder Veganern und deren positiver Seite zu tun.


----------



## bobbl (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

blubb
die sind ganz schön hadda 
wobei ich den beitrag zur komerziellen fischerei auf der page gut finde...


----------



## N_S Dakota (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Der Zusammenhang zwischen Veganern und PETA besteht allerdings doch.
Vor dem Erscheinen der PETA ging der Sinneswandel zum veganen Leben 
voraus. 

Quer durch die Gesellschaft entstand die Definition des veganen Lebens. 
Daraufhin haben sich Gruppe gebildet, die sich ideologisch auf das Verständnis 
des veganen Lebens stützen. Der Rückschluss dieser Gruppen lautet wer vegan lebt, ist
potentiell bereit seine Kraft, sein Wissen und auch seine Zeit dazu einzusetzen das Anliegen der Gruppe ( Organisation ) voranzutreiben. 

Hier wird die Motivation des Individuum, umgelenkt in politische Aktion. 

Ergo- ohne Sinneswandel zum veganen Leben, wäre eine politische Organisation 
wie hier z.B. PETA gar nicht auf den Plan gerufen worden. 

Natürlich bedient sich eine solche Organisation aktueller Themen und Problematiken
nur bietet die Randgruppe der Veganer nicht das Sozialpotential als das sie vollendst 
genügten um die Organisation PETA zu tragen. 
Daher bedienen Organisationen in solcher Situation schnell hochgradig populistischer 
Themen und Grundsatzdiskussionen. der Schritt zum provozierenden bzw. denunzierenden 
Publizistik, stellt hier zumeißt leider die Regel dar. Zum Zweck hat dies alles nur PETA 
  auf irgendeine Art & Weise in die Presse und Gespräche der Mensche zu bringen. 

Frei nach dem Motto - schlechte Presse ist besser als gar keine Presse !!!!!

Hiermit will ich nicht behaupten Veganer sind schuld an PETA und Co. allerdings 
Zeige ich hier den Zusammenhang von demografischen Entwicklung zum veganen Leben und der politischen Reaktion in Form einer Organisationsgründung wie der PETA.


----------



## captain-sparrow (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

#h zusammen,

ich möchte hier ein paar Argumente beitragen, die uns alle betreffen.

Peta und ihre Methoden:

Auch andere Organisation nutzen den Populismus. Greenpeece macht auch mit Aktionen aufmerksam, die aber nicht immer mit dem Recht verbunden sind.

Was machen die Angler selbst???

Ich nehme nur mal die Diskussionen um C+R. Unter den Anglern gibt es zwei Lager und wir schaffen es nicht uns auf eine gemeinsame Linie zu verständigen. Jeder hat seine Argumente und glaubt in besonderen Situationen im Recht zu sein.

Angler contra Berufsfischer. Wir wollen uns abgrenzen und sehen uns ganz anders als Berufsfischer.

Was will ich damit sagen:

Ich halte die Peta für eine Organisation, die glauben ihre Berechtigung zu haben aber genauso wie viele andere Lager auch.

Allein in diesem Forum schaffen wir es ja schon nicht immer auf die Argumente der anderen einzugehen und einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden. Wie soll das zwischen den Anglern und der Peta gehen?

Soviele Faktoren spielen in diesem Thema eine Rolle, (das Hobby, der Sport, die Notwendigkeit, der Beruf, der Kommerz, die Länder der Erde und Ihre Regierungen, der Tourimus usw.). Hier findet jedes Lager seine Ecke aus der es heraus argumentieren kann. Und jedes Lager nimmt was es kriegen kann um in der Summe zum Erfolg zu kommen. Auf welche Art hängt natürlich vom jeweiligen Lager ab und über welche Strategie.

Peta hat für meinen Begriff eine einfache Art gewählt. Ob es von langer Dauer ist und Erfolg hängt einzig  und allein vom Leben selbst ab.

Würden die Lebensmittel knapp und keiner kann sich das Essen mehr leisten, hätte die Peta keine Chance.

So sehe ich die Peta als eine Organisation, die es halt nicht besser kann. Wir müssen auch mit den hohen Spritpreisen leben und noch vielem anderem.
Ehrlich gesagt, da geht mir die Peta überhaupt nicht in den Kopf. Ja es gibt sie, aber solange da nichts Vernünftiges kommt, finde ich jede Beachtung oder Aufregung überflüssig.

Wenn jemand das spazieren gehen auf dem Mond verbieten möchte, interessiert das keinen Mensch.

Ich nehme die Peta und ihre Argumente zur Kenntnis. Für mich gilt aber der Grundsatz der Bescheidenheit und Rücksichtnahme. Das lasse ich den Fischen gegenüber genauso walten wie jedem anderen Lebewesen oder der Pflanzenwelt gegenüber.

Aber wenn ich Hunger auf Fisch habe, dann angel ich mir auch Fisch, dann schlachte ich auch ein Schwein oder schieße mir einen Fasan. Stets nach der rücksichtsvollsten Methode.

Das als Grundsatz und der RICHTIGE Umgang mit dem ANDEREN und wir hätten Weltfrieden.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## N_S Dakota (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Da liegt ja meiner Recheche nach, die Hasel im Pfeffer begraben.
PETA strebt nicht nach WELTFRIEDEN oder anderen respektabelen 
Zielen, sondern lediglich nach schnöder politischen Macht. 
Die PETA dazu nutzen würde, uns alle gesetzlich bzw. moralisch in die Pflicht zunehmen , alltäglich Sojabohnen und Keimlingen zu verzehren.

Ich meine jedem seine Weltanschauung, aber eine Organisation wie PETA, 
die uns Tolleranz für das Tierrecht abnötigen will ohne aber, daß Recht auf 
Fischwaid zu tollerieren und den damit moralisch vertretbaren Eingriff in die 
Natur als gerechtfertigt anzuerkennen, kann bei mir nicht wirklich erwarten 
Fürsprache oder Rückhalt zu finden. 

Nur mal ne Spur Individualpopulismuß von meiner Seite.........


----------



## picos (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Oh mann- lasst sie doch den Vögeln das Futter wegfressen!
Je weniger MANN " SIE " beachtet , umso schneller schläft die ( von Peta sicher gewollte ) Welle wieder ein !!

Und wenn ihr am Wasser so ein versprengtes Exemplar trefft : bittet um 10 € für ein Schnitzel - dann hört Ihr auf zu fischen ;-)))

Greez Pico:vik:


----------



## crazyFish (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



picos schrieb:


> ...
> Je weniger MANN " SIE " beachtet , umso schneller schläft die ( von Peta sicher gewollte ) Welle wieder ein !!
> ...



Und um sie nicht zu beachten, holst du dann diese alte Socke wieder hoch? |kopfkrat


----------



## ronald7 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Naja, die PETA ist auch nur eine heuchlergemeinschaft. Zurzeit werden zichtausende von Schweinen im Mittleren Osten getötet wegen der Schweinegrippe. Aber bis jetzt gab es dort keinen Fall von Schweinegrippe, dort wird es jetzt nur als Ausrede benutzt für..naja das läuft auf was anderes hinaus. Wo sind jetzt die ganzen Tierschützer usw?...

Gruß
ron


----------



## SimonHH (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



ronald7 schrieb:


> Zurzeit werden zichtausende von Schweinen im Mittleren Osten getötet wegen der Schweinegrippe. Wo sind jetzt die ganzen Tierschützer usw?...
> 
> Gruß
> ron





...is zu weit wech mitm fahrrad,deswegen keine tierschützer


----------



## Moe (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Vor ein paar Jahren gab es ja mal die Aktion,die Gemeinde "Fischen" (Allgäu) in "Wandern" umnennen zu wollen("weil fischen so grausam sei" war glaub ich das Argument), sagt doch alles aus oder?


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Ich glaube ich gründe bald mal die PETP (das letzte P =Pflanzen),und überrede ein paar Mädels sich nackig zu machen |supergri  
Lieber nackt als in Baumwolle !!!!!
Wenn man die Physiologie von Pflanzen genau anschaut findet man kaum Unterschiede zu Tieren,Tiere können Theoretisch noch weglaufen/Schwimmen.
Ich verschenke auch nie Schnittblumen,sondern nur Topfblumen (das ist kein Scherz).


----------



## jirgel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

Wer die Peta ernst nihmt braucht einen langen Anglerurlaub wie Thomas schon im eingangsposting geschrieben hat 

Halbwissen 
Unwahrheiten 
Diffamierungen 
usw 

Sind bei diesen Personen und anderen Tierrechtorganisationen an der Tagesordnung mich wundert nur eins wie können die alle Online sein wenn sie doch gegen Tierleid sind stichwort Kupferproduktion. 

Also Keep cool, der rest der Welt tickt normal und wird es wohl immer keine macht denn terroristischen grünkopfveganern


----------



## strawinski (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

hab ihr ihr euch schon mal folgende frage gestellt? warum pöbelt PETA eigentlich immer die Omis mit Ihren Pelzmänteln an und warum pöbeln die PETA nicht die Hells Angels voll, wegen Ihren Lederklamotten? Da sind doch auch Tiere gestorben oder? Damit hat sich die Frage PETA für mich erledigt. Auf Wiedersehen !


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



strawinski schrieb:


> hab ihr ihr euch schon mal folgende frage gestellt? warum pöbelt PETA eigentlich immer die Omis mit Ihren Pelzmänteln an und warum pöbeln die PETA nicht die Hells Angels voll, wegen Ihren Lederklamotten? Da sind doch auch Tiere gestorben oder? Damit hat sich die Frage PETA für mich erledigt. Auf Wiedersehen !



Frage Sie doch mal,oder schreibe in deren Namen ein Brief an die Angels/Banditos.


----------



## strawinski (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

müßte man ja echt machen, Gardengly.Wenn man ma den Blick zwischen notwendigkeit und Dummheit verliert,dann landet man bei PETA. Es ist ein Sammelhort von Menschen, die nicht wissen, was sie sinnvoll mit Ihrem Leben anfangen sollen. Ich würde es ja verstehen, wenn Sie eine kraetive Diskussion anfangen würden aber genau der Jäger und Angler, der mit seiner Hegearbeit und seinen kurzen Wegen der Nahrungsbeschaffung die Natur wie seit Anbeginn der Menschheit wiederherstellt ist ein Vorbild für alle. Da brech ich keine lanze, da ist wie es seit anbeginn auf Erden war.


----------



## Doc Plato (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Frage Sie doch mal,oder schreibe in deren Namen ein Brief an die Angels/Banditos.




|supergri Ja mach das mal!!! #6#6#6 He he.... und weisste wat dann passiert? Die Hell Angels werden zu handzahmen Veganern, lassen sich dann sogar streicheln! Muahahaha :q


----------



## strawinski (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

N_S Dakota hat ja ne halbe soziologische Abhandlung geschrieben. Naja Immer wenn ich die Frauen treffe in der runde beim Essen und wir kochen oder wir bestellen, dann quäken sie voller überzeugung "Ich bin Vegetarier": Ich sage dann. AH ich bin Kanivore.Hä? Isn das? Ich sagen dann. Weisste, sag doch einfach, du isst kein Fleisch, ist einfacher, als mit modewörter rumzuwerfen und die anderen Fachbegriffe nicht zu verstehen. karnivore ist ein fleischesser.....dann sind se schön beleidigt.....von mord reden und highheels tragen, vom töten reden und den eigenen kindern die fischstäbchen reinschieben, die 10trd kilometer um die erde zirkuliert sind und 5 mal umgepackt wurden, diese frauen liebe ich....mich erst anpissen und dann sagen das es regnet...


----------



## FrankL80 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: PETA`s Märchen über Angeln, Angler und Fische*

ist ja alles schön und gut.
jedem seine meinung.
angler leben im einklang mit der natur.(die meisten)
aber wenn ich dann so umweltmenschen sehe.von welcher orga auch immer die mit ihren alten 2-takt mopeds in den busch fahre zum tiere beobachten dann auch noch nen jet-helm auf haben und fliegen zwischen den zähnen ,dann frag ich mich naturschutz bei der blauen wolke???
af den schildern steht wasserschutzgebiet aber die dinger verlieren dann meistens noch öl aber bis zum beobachtungsstand fahren!?
auch wir ärgern uns über seuche leute.
also dann kann jeder jeden anzeigen und wir brauchen mehr richter und anwälte die sich mit so einen kramm beschäftiegen.
gruss frank


----------

